# Shim n Shave



## bwiab (Mar 17, 2006)

Who's responsible for shim n shave? I guess in my book I would prefer the drywallers do it because they understand the tolerances of the material.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

what the heck is shim n shave????


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Is it something like...


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I figure it must be related to tenderizing around door openings. :detective:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

griz said:


> what the heck is shim n shave????


It's what I do every morning but I prefer my drywallers not be involved while doing it,


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

avenge said:


> It's what I do every morning but I prefer my drywallers not be involved while doing it,


:thumbsup:

Yup. I was thinking same - the four "S"s - s*it s*ave s*ower and s*ine.


----------



## bwiab (Mar 17, 2006)

Hmmm... as soon as I posted this thought it might go this way... Heard of the 3 S's, but for the life of me can't figure out number four... I'm failing at Wheel of Fortune Pat and Vanna are laughing their asses off!

Never heard of it either until I moved to Colorado... must be a local thing... 

Thing is that drywall will not sit flush on the studs when they are full of straps and warped 2xs. Same on the ceiling - hangers that are not perfectly flush with the joists, etc will cause drywall to buldge and wave across the surface. Hangers and straps are shimmed with cardboard to flush out the nailing surface and warped studs are "shaved" plumb if needed.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

do you crown your studs? Maybe spend more time picking through the pile?


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Make sure to crown your studs of course. But I've seen the occasional stud warp in place. If it's one bad stud, either turn it around or make a relief cut and give it a shove if it's an interior partition and not a load bearing or exterior wall.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

We always had a straight edge guy go through a home with a 12' straight edge and straight edge the home. Back in my tract days it payed 800 bucks a home.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

If we see it, we fix it. If the hangars bring it to our attention, we fix it. 

In general the hangars don't have the tools, with them, to do that kind of work. 

I didn't answer until you explained it. I haven't heard that terminology before.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

bwiab said:


> Hmmm... as soon as I posted this thought it might go this way... Heard of the 3 S's, but for the life of me can't figure out number four... I'm failing at Wheel of Fortune Pat and Vanna are laughing their asses off!
> 
> Never heard of it either until I moved to Colorado... must be a local thing...
> 
> Thing is that drywall will not sit flush on the studs when they are full of straps and warped 2xs. Same on the ceiling - hangers that are not perfectly flush with the joists, etc will cause drywall to buldge and wave across the surface. Hangers and straps are shimmed with cardboard to flush out the nailing surface and warped studs are "shaved" plumb if needed.


**** shave shower and shine

You better come outta the barracks being all 4, or you be doing number 5: shoveling.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

bwiab said:


> Hmmm... as soon as I posted this thought it might go this way... Heard of the 3 S's, but for the life of me can't figure out number four... I'm failing at Wheel of Fortune Pat and Vanna are laughing their asses off!
> 
> Never heard of it either until I moved to Colorado... must be a local thing...
> 
> Thing is that drywall will not sit flush on the studs when they are full of straps and warped 2xs. Same on the ceiling - hangers that are not perfectly flush with the joists, etc will cause drywall to buldge and wave across the surface. Hangers and straps are shimmed with cardboard to flush out the nailing surface and warped studs are "shaved" plumb if needed.


Been in Colorado for 37 years and I have not heard the term “Shim & Shave”. Now that you’ve described it – we consider it as part of framing back out. Many years ago, I tried to put it on the drywallers to do. They just stared at me like I was speaking a different language… And I was!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Been in Colorado for 37 years and I have not heard the term “Shim & Shave”. Now that you’ve described it – we consider it as part of framing back out. Many years ago, I tried to put it on the drywallers to do. They just stared at me like I was speaking a different language… And I was!


That's because you speak the DaVinci Code! 

_________


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Da Vinci Code or English… didn’t matter… they didn’t understand


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

shim & a shave. Shimmy shimmy coco pop shimmy shimmy shave. I feel a toon coming on.......

dadadadadadadat's all fffolks!


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Around here, asking drywall hangers to shim 'n shave would be like asking a tornado to wash your car.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Either they paid me to fix those things or they got what they left me. If I had a nickel for every time someone asked me to "just shave the back of the drywall" I'd be a millionaire!!!!!


----------



## bwiab (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for all your input peeps... especially you small town guy... Now I'm going to have shimmy shimmy coco pop stuck in my head and every time the Owner brings up shim n shave It's going to pop back in there. 

I think this is really two separate issues. One - if the walls are not plumb or if there are a couple of studs that have banana'd out of the wall - it's on the framer. two - I don't expect the framer to shim out his straps - that seems more detail work that the drywaller should pick up. I guess you could tell anyone you want to do it, but since the drywaller already has the cardboard shims - shouldn't he be the one to do it? Or is that also typically part of framing backout?


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

bwiab said:


> Thanks for all your input peeps... especially you small town guy... Now I'm going to have shimmy shimmy coco pop stuck in my head and every time the Owner brings up shim n shave It's going to pop back in there.
> 
> I think this is really two separate issues. One - if the walls are not plumb or if there are a couple of studs that have banana'd out of the wall - it's on the framer. two - I don't expect the framer to shim out his straps - that seems more detail work that the drywaller should pick up. I guess you could tell anyone you want to do it, but since the drywaller already has the cardboard shims - shouldn't he be the one to do it? Or is that also typically part of framing backout?


I think it really all depends on what the agreement was...if it was even discussed. As always, asking about this before getting into the job avoids those obstacles. And sometimes a guy can spend a lots of hours making all of it straight. The framers may not be paying attention to it..but man the drywallers know it ain't flat when they drive their screws in. Sometimes the studs can be nice and straight then bow afterwards, especially if they sit for a while or if it's a new house and exposed to rain or snow. Sometimes you can mud over the waves and make it flat too. Like a couple guys mention I use a big long straight edge to check everything...if it's not too bad I paper shim them, if it's real bad I cut a kerf in the stud and straighten it.

I never heard it referred to as "shim and shaved" either. I always thought it was kinda up to the drywallers but things are changing. But again it's definitely something to check out before you do your bid. And if its all hired sub-work make a note in your contract of who is responsible for doing it.

edit again: If I see a lot of popped drywall screws I'm thinking bowed studs or trigger happy drywallers....or both !


----------

